# Signature drop down list.



## Patmufc (Dec 10, 2008)

Hey.
I was wondering how I get a drop down list in my sig for my animals like when it says my snakes in their sig then u click the little arrow facing down and the lists drops down saying what they have.
Thanks.


----------



## olivine (Feb 5, 2009)

Here you go.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

This is what you need to do (remember to take the full stop out, i have to put it in so you can see how to do it). If i didn't all you'll see is the drop down menu!!! Ues the words as they are in the [ ]'s but put what you want for your animals.

This is my one, adapt it to what you want to put...
[drop.]My Pets [option.]2.0.0 Amel Corn, Coral Snow Motley Corn[/option.][option.]1.0.0 Normal Royal Python[/option.][option.] 0.1.0 Spider Royal Python[/option.][option.]0.2.0 Leopard Gecko's[/option.][option.]1.3.0 Greyhounds [/option.][option.]0.1.0 Lurcher [/option.][option.]2.0.0 Rabbits - Basil (Dutch), Wotsit (Mini Lop)[/option.][option.]1.0.0 Guinea Pig [/option.][option.]1.0.0 Degu-Bubble[/option.][/drop.]


----------

